# The Law: Front License Plate Bracket for Tesla Model S or Model 3 (Bolt-on)



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:* 
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-s-front-license-plate-mount
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-front-license-plate-mount

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*USE DISCOUNT CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off any order of $50 or more.*

Living in a State where a front license plate is required? If YES then check out EVANNEX's *THE LAW: Front License Plate Bracket* for Tesla Model S (Bolt-on). EVANNEX also carries THE LAW for Tesla Model 3 at the above links.



























​*For more information go to:* 
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-s-front-license-plate-mount
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-front-license-plate-mount

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*USE DISCOUNT CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off any order of $50 or more.*
​


----------

